# Any good BBQ in the area?



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

So after moving here from TX and trying the first thing I saw (Sonnys) I was blow away by the fact that they are still in business selling this "BBQ". I just decided to buy my own smoker and do it myself. But I know people must get those cravings that hit now and again and when it does you don't have 12-15 hours to smoke a brisket. Any places around here or even a bit of a drive that are good? Hole in the wall definitely preferred. I'm just wary about trying anything that hasn't been previously vouched for now :thumbup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

moes in OB!!!


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Sonny's is what I call "franchise" bbq, in other words, it aint crap! Arlene Williams on Mobile Hwy is the best around in my opinion. Only problem is there is nowhere to sit inside. It's a walk in to the counter type place an order and walk out. It's in the Brownsville area near Brownsvillw Assembly of God church. I also hear that Fat Boys on Nine Mile Road is pretty good too. you won't be disappointed in Arlenes!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

The Shed on Ocean Springs is awesome. I'm a little disappointed in the one here on Destin though.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I heard the Shed in Ocean Springs burned down. Arlenes is the best place in my opinion.


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

The shed burnt down a couple of weeks ago but from what the news said is that they had several volunteers step in to help clean up and get them temperarily running.:thumbup:


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

East river smokehouse in Navarre off of hwy 87. Great BBQ and cheap beer.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

They rebuilt it in 3 freekin days.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy Pig !! downtown Pensacola


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The brickpit in mobile was listed as the 8th best bbq place in the nation by food network. I've been all over the southeast and nothing touches it. Their spicy bbq sauce trumps all.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Paymaster's house, Jason's house, LITECATCH's house.. Just look at the recipe's forum.. You'll see!!!


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone for the quick replies! I can't wait to start checking some of these places out! BTW, if you ever make it to Dallas, check out Sonny Bryans BBQ on Inwood Ln. They have other locations, but its nowhere near as good as the original.



bwildcat said:


> Sonny's is what I call "franchise" bbq, in other words, it aint crap! Arlene Williams on Mobile Hwy is the best around in my opinion. *Only problem is there is nowhere to sit inside.* It's a walk in to the counter type place an order and walk out. It's in the Brownsville area near Brownsvillw Assembly of God church. I also hear that Fat Boys on Nine Mile Road is pretty good too. you won't be disappointed in Arlenes!


Not a problem at all! I'd rather stand outside and eat some good bbq than sit at a horrible chain and be served roast beef that they try to pass as brisket...



2bbchinit said:


> The shed burnt down a couple of weeks ago but from what the news said is that they had several volunteers step in to help clean up and get them temperarily running.:thumbup:


Thats awesome! I'll definitely have to check it out. Sounds like they have lots of community support, but I'm sure the more customers they have the better 



SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> The brickpit in mobile was listed as the 8th best bbq place in the nation by food network. I've been all over the southeast and nothing touches it. Their spicy bbq sauce trumps all.


Hmmm spicy sause eh? Sounds intriguing... the only chain BBQ I ever cared for was Rudy's based out of San Antonio, TX. They had a location by me and their Spicy Sause was pretty tasty. Sounds like its worth a shot. Mobile is definitely not a bad drive either, perfect excuse to swing by Bass Pro in Spanish Fort. Never can have too much reloading gear :thumbsup:


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Austin said:


> Paymaster's house, Jason's house, LITECATCH's house.. Just look at the recipe's forum.. You'll see!!!


Hahaha oh I haven't even checked. You can add my house to the list, or at least I would hope so, I'm still fairly new at the whole smoker cooking thing. I got one of those cheapo smokers from Academy once I gave up on Sonnys. Its nothing fancy but it does great on brisket, pork butt/shoulder, ribs, and I've even started smoking chicken wings. Sooooo tasty!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

bwildcat said:


> Sonny's is what I call "franchise" bbq, in other words, it aint crap! Arlene Williams on Mobile Hwy is the best around in my opinion. Only problem is there is nowhere to sit inside. It's a walk in to the counter type place an order and walk out. It's in the Brownsville area near Brownsvillw Assembly of God church. I also hear that Fat Boys on Nine Mile Road is pretty good too. you won't be disappointed in Arlenes!


Arlene's is awesome, BBQ with soul......


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Arlene's is awesome, BBQ with soul......


I guess I know whats for lunch tomorrow then...


----------



## Dakasan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Bbq*

I have eat at the Sonny's in Dallas when visiting my Sister. Here in p/cola
try the Blue Dot.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Dakasan said:


> I have eat at the Sonny's in Dallas when visiting my Sister. Here in p/cola
> try the Blue Dot.


Sonny Bryans, not Sonnys. Please don't associate the two lol


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Bottlerocket you're in the real south now, we don't need no brisket, can you say Pig! j/k


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

tiderider said:


> Bottlerocket you're in the real south now, we don't need no brisket, can you say Pig! j/k


Ugh but I was raised on brisket! I love a good smoked brisket chopped on a bun


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out Fat Boys on Nine Mile Road in Pace and lets us know how you rate it :whistling::whistling::whistling:.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dakasan said:


> I have eat at the Sonny's in Dallas when visiting my Sister. Here in p/cola
> try the Blue Dot.


Try Corky's bbq next time your in Dallas.....their even in the airport.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

I am also a big fan of happy big downtown pensacola


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

So where is this mysterious recipes section?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Fat boys used to be my favorite. It seems like they changed recipes and give less portion size since it first opened. Is that true?


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Try Shane's BBQ in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sad to say but the best I've had in Pensacola came out of a bag from Sysco.

Now for chicken, best I've had came from a PFF member. Sorry, drawing a blank on his screen name.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hear that Bottlerocket I am misplaced Texan also have been here 12+yrs and still havent found great lip smacking bbq like back home! People hear barely know what a brisket is LOL!! Nothing beats a chopped brisket sandwhich!!! BBQ pit up in Dothan is pretty good cant think of the name right now, it's off the circle when you come into town!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good BBQ and Texas should not be in the same sentence. I've spent a lot of time over there the last 2 years and ate at many BBQ places and they couldn't hold a candle to Sonny's and Sonny's BBQ SUCKS. One place we ate at outside Houston was decent. We got ribs at one place and they came in a bowl to hold all the sauce they were floating in.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

BBQ in Alabama and north Florida is pork, we aint got no experience with brisket, beef is for grilling, hawg is for BBQing. Having said that, you're probably gonna have a hard time finding Texas style brisket here but try the Rib Shack in Orange Beach, if they've got it, it'll be good. While there, get a BBQ egg roll, dammit boy thems good.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Mo's in Orange Beach is my favorite!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That place on the right in Gulf Breeze, not far from GBB&T has a dang good brisket sandwich but I'm not sure if they are there anymore. They used to also have a place in Pace and it closed.
I've eaten BBQ in Texas and I don't care for BBQ beef. Just not as good as pork in my opinion.
Billy Bob's. That was the name of the place.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

If you are in Destin, try Lillie's Q. Its about a mile west of the entrance into sandestin on the north side of the road with a red roof. I do not work there but am friends with the owners and my wife and I cook on the competition team with them. We do a ton of BBQ competitions on the MBN circuit and do very well. There is no inside seating but there is a covered porch with chairs and tables for outside seating. He serves a very nice santa maria style tri-tip. That is better than brisket and will get your beef fix taken care of. If not that, try the pulled pork. When we pull that out of the smoker, we pull the bones out clean and then slightly push on the shoulder and it just falls apart. The sauces are awesome. We often win the sauce category. The area is loaded with good BBQ. Just have fun trying them all out. As for Lilliesq, google it and read some of the reviews. There is also a bigger restaurant in Chicago with more options that his son runs. Quito down here is a little rough on the edges but a great guy once you get to know him. His wife keeps him in check.

As for the region, check out MBNBBQ.com and look at the teams and results. A lot of teams are in the fl, al, ga, ms area so when your traveling you can try it out. We do 11 to 14 comps a year usually so yes there is a passion for good BBQ!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It's amazing how Regional BBQ is. 

There is a place on Hwy. 90 just north of I-10, in Ponce De Leon Florida (East of Defuniak Springs/West of Bonifay Florida) named 4C's BBQ. The owners are husband and wife and they moved to the Florida Panhandle from Texas. I had lunch there several months ago and got into a conversation with the owner about cooking Brisket and how it just isn't done well in the southeast. He went back to the kitchen and brought out a piece of Brisket with no sauce, and I was completely shocked..........DANG. It was without a doubt the best Beef/Brisket I have ever tasted. I think the owners are Robin and Teresa and they were just as nice of people as you would ever want to meet. 

It's would be worth the trip, and more than worth stopping and sopping by if your going by on I-10. 



.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a couple of good Q joints in Mobile. In my opinion the Brick Pit and Dreamland tie for good eats. Little difference in the sauces and rubs but both good. I'll switch back and forth depending which side of town I'm in. One of them does have brisket, just don't remember which. Like a couple of posts have already pointed out, pork is king in the south.

The Shed has an OK bar-be-que for a franchise operation, but don't hold a candle to either of the aboves.

If you are up for a real drive there is "Big Bob Gibson's" in Florence, Alabama. I always take the alternate route when traveling anywhere near. They are several time world champion.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

The Shed is prolly one of the best, but if in pensacola give Kings BBQ on maxwell st a ago. neighborhood looks a little rough but food is good.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

vtgoat said:


> East river smokehouse in Navarre off of hwy 87. Great BBQ and cheap beer.


 
I like the beer and atmosphere at East River... But their BBQ is terrible in my opinion...Best BBQ in Navarre comes off my BGE..lol


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

redfishguy83 said:


> I hear that Bottlerocket I am misplaced Texan also have been here 12+yrs and still havent found great lip smacking bbq like back home! People hear barely know what a brisket is LOL!! Nothing beats a chopped brisket sandwhich!!! BBQ pit up in Dothan is pretty good cant think of the name right now, it's off the circle when you come into town!!


Thats what I was afraid of, but I'm gonna give some of these places a chance. It doesn't HAVE to be brisket, I can take care of that at home 



Splittine said:


> Good BBQ and Texas should not be in the same sentence. I've spent a lot of time over there the last 2 years and ate at many BBQ places and they couldn't hold a candle to Sonny's and Sonny's BBQ SUCKS. One place we ate at outside Houston was decent. We got ribs at one place and they came in a bowl to hold all the sauce they were floating in.


Blasphemous post if I ever saw one. Texas BBQ is BBQ in every sense of the name. We are known for our brisket. I feel for you that you stopped in at some of the lesser places, but its easy to do. BBQ is such a central part of TX culture, anyone with some marketing sense can dupe travelers into visiting their establishment.

The good BBQ spots in TX are more of a local secret, yet thrive every year. Oh yea, and they let you apply your own serving (or lack thereof) of BBQ sauce. No self-respecting BBQ place in TX forces that on you.

If you ever make it back to TX, do yourself a favor and ask around about where some of the good spots are. Salt Lick in Austin, City Market in Luling, Hard Eight in Stephenville, Sonny Bryans in Dallas... the list goes on.

This is a pretty reliable source: http://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq



Garbo said:


> *It's amazing how Regional BBQ is. *
> 
> There is a place on Hwy. 90 just north of I-10, in Ponce De Leon Florida (East of Defuniak Springs/West of Bonifay Florida) named 4C's BBQ. The owners are husband and wife and they moved to the Florida Panhandle from Texas. I had lunch there several months ago and got into a conversation with the owner about cooking Brisket and how it just isn't done well in the southeast. He went back to the kitchen and brought out a piece of Brisket with no sauce, and I was completely shocked..........DANG. It was without a doubt the best Beef/Brisket I have ever tasted. I think the owners are Robin and Teresa and they were just as nice of people as you would ever want to meet.
> 
> ...


Its the truth! Whenever I BBQ at my place I have some friends over that are in my squadron and its a crazy mix of tastes. Hell we got to try some east Carolina style (I think) BBQ, more vinegar based with some red pepper. It wasnt BBQ I was used to, but I could still respect it as good BBQ. Now Sonnys, I cannot respect as anything.

I'll try that place out if I'm ever headed to Eglin, I'll make a detour on the way home!


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the current news story about "The Shed" . . .
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/<object width=
http://www2.wkrg.com/news/2012/feb/17/shed-back-open-after-weekend-fire-ar-3251521/


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I won't order brisket around here, so you might as well forget about that. But who cares when the boston butt is so damn good! That's where southern BBQ shines.

By the way, my favorite Brisket in Texas is at Rudy's.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Arlenes is close as it gets to real BBQ


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Best BBQ I have eaten was in TX. A place called Rudy's in San Antonio has the best. One tip I picked up for doing my own brisket is for the last 2 hours is to wrap it in foil with the rest of your baste. When you pull it off the smoker put it in a small cooler till it is time to eat. This will keep the heat and make so tender it just falls apart.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Just stopped by Happy Pig in Pensacola. Pretty solid little spot. Sampled a little brisket, not too shabby, pretty moist and not too tough, but the pork was great. Only complaint was the sauces, actually just one... the red "bbq" sauce tasted more like spaghetti sauce. But that is fine with me because the white "Alabama" style BBQ sauce was pretty outstanding. Never had something like that before and it was damn tasty! I'll definitely go back, but not before sampling some of the other places y'all suggested.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Wharf Rat said:


> I won't order brisket around here, so you might as well forget about that. But who cares when the boston butt is so damn good! That's where southern BBQ shines.
> 
> By the way, my favorite Brisket in Texas is at Rudy's.





Gaff said:


> Best BBQ I have eaten was in TX. A place called Rudy's in San Antonio has the best. One tip I picked up for doing my own brisket is for the last 2 hours is to wrap it in foil with the rest of your baste. When you pull it off the smoker put it in a small cooler till it is time to eat. This will keep the heat and make so tender it just falls apart.


Hahah, Rudy's is a chain too! They have several scattered across TX, and even one in Colorado Springs Fairly consistent(ly good) between all of the locations too!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

vtgoat said:


> East river smokehouse in Navarre off of hwy 87. Great BBQ and cheap beer.


+2 on East River Smokehouse. Great BBQ and you have to try out their Jamacian Jerk Chicken Wings. It's close to a 100 mile round trip for us, but it's worth it. :yes:


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Have eaten at East River several times and I would say that it is hit or miss on quality. I have also had some bad experiences with the staff there being rude and what not. Has anyone else experienced this?

Big Daddy's in Pace is pretty good--they make a great spicy/sweet red sauce.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Try Mrs B's in Crestview.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

BottleRocket do your self a favor and try Arlene Williams BBQ.
Great Ribs and Brisket and the sides are Fantastic.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

fenbields5 said:


> Have eaten at East River several times and I would say that it is hit or miss on quality. I have also had some bad experiences with the staff there being rude and what not. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Big Daddy's in Pace is pretty good--they make a great spicy/sweet red sauce.


I second that. Sometimes good and sometimes decent, never been outstanding but it is a nice place for some cold beer on tap. I think on Friday nights they have a band play there on occasion.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Brick Pit is the best in my opinion. 

Remember, BBQ is regional. I lived in Texas for two years and thought the majority of all these world class places you mention sucked. Salt Lick is one of the most overrated places I have ever been. They bring you freaking pinto beans. Not BBQ baked beans, freaking pinto beans. They also bring you giant ribs that are tougher than leather. It was really bad. The brisket was good but I don't consider beef bbq. It is regional and different than what I was raised on and like. People over there liked it though.

BBQ in the south, especially along the gulf coast means one thing. Pork. Pulled pork and and slow cooked ribs that fall off the bone. I have eaten BBQ all over the country and each place has its own characteristics. So, you are over this way now where no one really cares about what is great in Texas so you might as well learn to eat the BBQ here the way it is made because the odds of you getting anything like pinto beans, giant tough ribs, and brisket over here is very slim.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

After watching BBQ U. on WSRE a few years back, I really lusted after some Dinosaur ribs. First time I ever seen them. Last year that Chinese buffet opened on 9th ave./ Chow time and they had these things in there. They were not wood cooked, just grilled and smoky from grilling and a sweet bbq sauce of some kind put on them. I thought they were the cats meow. Anyway with all this talk here on bbq, I just went to Arlenes and got me a pulled pork. I thought it was OK really. I have had the Happy Pig a few times and quite frankly liked it with the various sauces they supply with it. Some tastier than others. Sonnys is definitley so and so. Old Fosters was a lot better when they were open years ago.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

5 Sisters has some BBQ ribs that are awesome! I am nowhere near a BBQ fanatic but if I go to 5 Sisters and they have ribs, I'm getting ribs! They only do them as a special a few times a month.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Sep 23, 2008)

Best brisket in area= KC Johns on lillian hwy, i cook all my own smoked and bar-b-q meats but KC's comes very close. By the way KC stands for kansas city.
BD


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

bottlerocket im from Jacksonville fl and my uncle from ft woth always smoked briskets when he came to visit. You wont find it here!! I have been disappointed in the chopped pork or any kind of pork in the area since I moved here. arleens is the best i have found! I was told from a roadside carwash in brownsville that coles wings on pace had the best bbq?? I havent tried it yet. 
I was lucky enough last year on a few business trips to go to hard 8 in coppel tx. ,unbeleivable. lunchtime with about 200 people inside and another 60-70 people lined up at the grill to pick thier meats. 1st trip i got a sample of everything, 2nd trip all brisket!!!! Its tough to beat when you cant use your fork because the brisket falls apart from picking it up from your fork.... Hard 8 is hands down the best bbq ive ever eaten. like you said pay by the pound no sauce on it.
Has anyone had coles wings for bbq??


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Bottlerocket said:


> Just stopped by Happy Pig in Pensacola. Pretty solid little spot. Sampled a little brisket, not too shabby, pretty moist and not too tough, but the pork was great. Only complaint was the sauces, actually just one... the red "bbq" sauce tasted more like spaghetti sauce. But that is fine with me because the white "Alabama" style BBQ sauce was pretty outstanding. Never had something like that before and it was damn tasty! I'll definitely go back, but not before sampling some of the other places y'all suggested.


I'm sorry that you wasted your time and money at Happy Pig...their bbq isn't tasty at all to me. I haven't tried their whitesauce, but Outlaws BBQ in Panama City has the white sauc and it's awsome on their brisket. If you ever make it to PC, it's on 23rd Street and has some fine pork wings! I can't find a place around here that has them though. Next time as some one else said, do yourself a favor and try Arlenes, you'll be much more impressed with her than that Pig place.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> bottlerocket im from Jacksonville fl and my uncle from ft woth always smoked briskets when he came to visit. You wont find it here!! I have been disappointed in the chopped pork or any kind of pork in the area since I moved here. arleens is the best i have found! I was told from a roadside carwash in brownsville that coles wings on pace had the best bbq?? I havent tried it yet.
> I was lucky enough last year on a few business trips to go to hard 8 in coppel tx. ,unbeleivable. lunchtime with about 200 people inside and another 60-70 people lined up at the grill to pick thier meats. 1st trip i got a sample of everything, 2nd trip all brisket!!!! Its tough to beat when you cant use your fork because the brisket falls apart from picking it up from your fork.... Hard 8 is hands down the best bbq ive ever eaten. like you said pay by the pound no sauce on it.
> Has anyone had coles wings for bbq??


Glad you had a good experience at Hard Eight in Coppell. Unfortunately that is easily the lowest quality of the 3 locations (reference my earlier post where I suggested Hard Eight in Brady or Stephenville). Coppell is inconsistent at best. When its good, its amazing, but you can't count on it enough to take people there to show the place off. Their other two establishments are spot on every time. Hell, the Stephenville one has free beer!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i try to eat BBQ everytime i go to a new section of the states. i am a Tn boy and still like it Tn style....PORK!!! sweet with a punch! that being said carolina is ok too...vinegar mustardy and tangy...

Florida is for seafood..not BBQ! HAHA...


Must comment on the worst...i had BBQ that supposed to be the best in all of New England!!! in Providence Rhode Island.... it was the most pitiful pork with a sauce that was basically ketchup...the guy that took me there, kept commenting how great it was and i am pretty sure my basset hounds would have not ate it! and they are turd eaters!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

and best BBQ i have ever eat was BBQ venison! homemade by a good friend of mine and of course only in TN!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to eat Big Daddy's brisket sandwich nearly daily when I worked construction when when they were serving out of the little trailer next to OOPS in Pace. They had great brisket. I have not ate there since they moved to west spencer field rd but their name should be thrown in the hat in my opinion.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

halo1 said:


> I like the beer and atmosphere at East River... But their BBQ is terrible in my opinion...Best BBQ in Navarre comes off my BGE..lol


]

I agree with this. That's probably the reason the one in Fort Walton didn't last very long.....


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

fishheadspin said:


> and best BBQ i have ever eat was BBQ venison! homemade by a good friend of mine and of course only in TN!!!


Wow really? Never even considered it just simply because venison is so lean. I may have to give it a shot


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Shanes in Midway is about the best you are gonna get up here.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> BBQ in Alabama and north Florida is pork, we aint got no experience with brisket, beef is for grilling, hawg is for BBQing. Having said that, you're probably gonna have a hard time finding Texas style brisket here but try the Rib Shack in Orange Beach, if they've got it, it'll be good. While there, get a BBQ egg roll, dammit boy thems good.


Please describe the BBQ egg roll more. Sounds freaking awesome. I can just imagine pulled pork slathered with a little spicy vinagar based sauce all wrapped up in an egg roll wrapper and deep fried. Holy crap I may have to experiment with that any way.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Bottlerocket said:


> Wow really? Never even considered it just simply because venison is so lean. I may have to give it a shot


definitely have to add some fat to it.. i think he used bacon and some ham also...it was outstanding....


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

You've got the egg roll described about right except that its got a piece of cheese in it, bite it and the juice runs down your chin but the outside is crunchy. A feller could hurt himself with a couple of these and a 12 pack.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Stopped by Arlene Williams' place today for lunch. Just the smell walking up to the place got me excited. I was about to get brisket but their special today was a pulled pork sandwich so I caved. Pork was delicious! Sauce was amazing too, although they put the sauce on for you. Otherwise that place is a home run! Can't wait to go back and try some beef!


----------



## 6-Penn (Dec 27, 2011)

Blue Dot is pretty dang good but you better call first because they have ribs certain days of the week and there's usually a line. I've gone on a Saturday and they were out of ribs by 1:00pm. The rib sandwich is HUGE!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a burger from blue dot the other day. Damn good burger, get the mustard sauce.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

If you like Texas BBQ then go to 4C's like Garbo said. I stop by and get the brisket every time I'm in the area. I wish Buelahland BBQ was still around. Guess I should throw Kings in also (not Texas style) but not bad for local Q. I prefer to smoke my own but every time I fire the gray monster up the neighbors won't leave.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's amazing all the opinions when you start talking about bbq. I have of course, have some too. I grew up around Memphis and we're accustomed to some damn fine bq. Most of it is dry rub "Memphis style" pork. Honestly most all regions in the south are pork until you start getting close to Texas. Once you get to Texas and Oklahoma it's hard to even find pork. I have to admit if a beef brisket is done right it's mighty fine eats.

Since most everyone has expressed an opinion on local establishments, I'll give mine too. I have rarely found much bbq that was worth eating since leaving Tennessee but the Shed in Ocean Springs has been the best - even though they burned I think it will be back and damn worth the trip. The ribgs are really good and their brisket aint bad too. The one in Destin is for tourists and not as good. The Happy Pig sucks and I refuse to eat there. The time I tried their ribs they were terrible and white sauce don't belong with no bbq. Sonny's sucks. The Blue Dot is pretty good and worth supporting. Oh, and one other opinion - ribs covered in sauce are a cheap way out to hide poor bbq. Sauce is for dippin only.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Blue Dot is EXCELLENT! there is a little place near FloraBama too but I forget the name of it


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Bottlerocket said:


> Stopped by Arlene Williams' place today for lunch. Just the smell walking up to the place got me excited. I was about to get brisket but their special today was a pulled pork sandwich so I caved. Pork was delicious! Sauce was amazing too, although they put the sauce on for you. Otherwise that place is a home run! Can't wait to go back and try some beef!


Glad that you got to stop by Arlenes! As I said earlier, I've had most bbq around here and she is hands down the best in the Pensacola area. I tried Shanes once and it was alright, but it's a franchise place and that just don't do anything for me. I really want to try the shed in Ocean Springs. I saw then on a food show a couple years ago and I fell in love with them just watching the show. I would also like to try Big Bob Gibsons in Decatur, Al...home of the white sauce!


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to live in the Huntsville / Decatur area. I tried Big Bob Gibsons more than once because they used to be in the world championship in Memphis. One thing I have discovered - the bbq in a championship cook off isn't anything like the bbq you get in the restaurant. I thought their bbq was average at best in the restaurant - and again white sauce don't belong on no pork bbq!


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Seachaser 186 said:


> I used to live in the Huntsville / Decatur area. I tried Big Bob Gibsons more than once because they used to be in the world championship in Memphis. One thing I have discovered - the bbq in a championship cook off isn't anything like the bbq you get in the restaurant. I thought their bbq was average at best in the restaurant - and again white sauce don't belong on no pork bbq!


Thanks for the info. I've always had my hopes up of going there and getting some awsome bbq. I still want to try it sometime but I just won't have my hopes up so high even though I'm sure it's still good food. I agree about not having the white sauce on pork, but at Outlaws BBQ in Panama City, the guy gave me a sample of the white sauce on some smoked brisket and it was excellent.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Seachaser 186 said:


> I used to live in the Huntsville / Decatur area. I tried Big Bob Gibsons more than once because they used to be in the world championship in Memphis. One thing I have discovered - the bbq in a championship cook off isn't anything like the bbq you get in the restaurant. I thought their bbq was average at best in the restaurant - and again white sauce don't belong on no pork bbq!


your right man. there is just no way that you could make money with all the effort, time and ingredients that goes into competition bbq. So if you ever get a chance to try some jump on it. When we come back from competition family and friends raid our house and there is usually nothing left the next day. it just gets pilfered! lol.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

One of the best I have found is Tambos' on hwy. 98 like going to Foley. They are on the left side before you get to Elberta. They have great pork, ribs and the most tender brisket. They are very much like Buelahland use to be.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

The Shed in Ocean Springs is money.. stopped there on my way back from New Orleans, such a cool place.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah - my brother held 3 state championships and cooked at the world championship 8 years in a row. Competiton bbq is in a whole different world than restaurant bbq. I have to admit it spoiled me and probably makes me too critical of most places.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Put up with the nasty weather today and visited the BBQ cookoff downtown. Some pretty interesting flavors. Still working on making my rounds to the other locations. Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bbq*

I-65 to Montgomery then I-85 stop in Lexington county NC and just follow your nose. The only decent BBQ east of the Mississippi


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

We took the BBQ rig to Newton MS this weekend to compete in the first MBN BBQ contest this year. Took 1st place whole hog and 1st place shoulder. Our ribs scored a perfect 10 for onsite judging, but we tanked our blind box and we got knocked on presentation of it. So our ribs slipped out of finals and took 9th. I will post some pictures in a few when I get to it. Check it out on mbnbbq.com. We didn't do the Pensacola BBQ because its by the KCBS. Although were talking about maybe next year since were part of a local bbq place.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

tomnmendy said:


> We took the BBQ rig to Newton MS this weekend to compete in the first MBN BBQ contest this year. Took 1st place whole hog and 1st place shoulder. Our ribs scored a perfect 10 for onsite judging, but we tanked our blind box and we got knocked on presentation of it. So our ribs slipped out of finals and took 9th. I will post some pictures in a few when I get to it. Check it out on mbnbbq.com. We didn't do the Pensacola BBQ because its by the KCBS. Although were talking about maybe next year since were part of a local bbq place.


Thanks for dropping off some of the BBQ you had left over from the contest.. It was smack your momma good!!!!! :thumbup:.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> BBQ in Alabama and north Florida is pork, we aint got no experience with brisket, beef is for grilling, hawg is for BBQing. Having said that, you're probably gonna have a hard time finding Texas style brisket here but try the Rib Shack in Orange Beach, if they've got it, it'll be good. While there, get a BBQ egg roll, dammit boy thems good.


The Rib Shack is good eating. When we work out that way, we always eat there.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone ever tried Down South BBQ in Foley on CR10? Haven't been in awhile but we used to stop in there quit often when working over there. Little mom an pop stand.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I like Arlenes. I just wish they smoked with Hickory. They use live Oak.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

It's hard to get good BBQ unless you are where you grew up eating it. I am from just a little north of Memphis, and it's damn hard for me to find anything like interstate BBQ or Rondezvous. I haven't really eaten a lot of bbq here, I do like mesquite charlies on W st, but it's a far cry from what I grew up eating. And you can't beat Memphis in May BBQ championship, you can get the BBQ styles from all over the country in one park.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Marshall you got it. Hope to repeat this weekend in Tunica.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

here are some more pics. smoking and nascar = playing in style.:thumbup:


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

L.A.BBQ in summerdale al has them all topped!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*best bbq*

billy bobs used to be top notch .....but they changed their mustard sauce:thumbdown: sad times

doggfish


You more you run over a Squirrel the flatter they get


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I won't order brisket around here, so you might as well forget about that. But who cares when the boston butt is so damn good! That's where southern BBQ shines.
> 
> *By the way, my favorite Brisket in Texas is at Rudy's*.


Rudy's in Denton does have great brisket.:thumbsup:


----------

